# Spammer bleibt in Fliegenfalle kleben



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2006)

Deutscher Provider Schlund + Partner war bei der Indentifizierung von Spammern massgeblich beteiligt.



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Spammer sind immer auf der Suche nach günstigen Möglichkeiten zur massenhaften anonymen Verbreitung ihrer Werbepest. So hat sich wohl auch ein Spammer aus West Bloomfield bei Detroit gefreut, als er im Netz einen "Open Proxy" fand - einen Server, über den man anonyme Mails mit gefälschten Absendern verbreiten kann. Da ahnte er aber noch nicht, dass es sich um eine Falle handelte, ausgelegt vom deutschen Internet-Unternehmen Schlund + Partner.
> "Wir haben in Karlsruhe einen Server-Cluster eingerichtet, der als eine Art Fliegenfalle für Spammer funktioniert", erklärt Firmensprecher Michael Frenzel. Nach außen erscheint dieser Internet-Rechner wie ein offener Proxy: Solche speziellen Computer für die Zwischenspeicherung von Internet-Daten teilen den Empfängern nur die eigene IP-Adresse mit, nicht aber die Adresse des Computers, von dem sie die Daten erhalten haben.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,395648,00.html


----------

